# Ceramic tile on top of fiberglass pan?



## rayn41c (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a walk in shower that has a fiberglass pan which has several cracks in it. I was considering laying down a thin layer of mortar then applying a ceramic tile floor on top of that. Is this something that can be done successfully? What do I need to do to ensure the motar will adhere to the fiberglass? My main goal is to not have to rip out the existing fiberglass pan.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

No.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Ceramic tile with grout joints is not 100% waterproof. You still have to address those cracks to assure a leak free installation. You also have to figure out the drain set-up. The existing might work, but this sounds like a risky deal, even if you can get the tile to stick to fiberglass. Regular tile mastic would probably work for that. I would clean the fiberglass thoroughly before installing tile and then let the tile sit for at least a few days before grouting....if I were to attempt this.....which I probably wouldn't. I would, however, try to sell the customer on replacing the pan with another fiberglass one (because it sounds like they dont want to spend money for a good tile shower.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> No.


I would listen to this sound advice. He is a man of few words...those are usually the smart ones...lol


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

tiling once, tiling twice....


----------



## rayn41c (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks for the advise guys, you're right the customer doesn't want to pay to have the old pan removed and replaced. I was trying to accomodate but if it shouldn't be done I won't do it. They'll probably find some other contractor who will though.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Give em a can of bondo and some sand paper and a can of white glossy spray paint.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

give them some information

they have cracks in their fiberglass pan
they have leaks

if they want them fixed, this is what they have to do

if they don't want to replace pan, or build a mud pan and tile
then they don't want to fix the problem

just explain leaks on drywall ceiling
and rots in subfloor


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

send_it_all said:


> Ceramic tile with grout joints is not 100% waterproof. You still have to address those cracks to assure a leak free installation. You also have to figure out the drain set-up. The existing might work, but this sounds like a risky deal, even if you can get the tile to stick to fiberglass. Regular tile mastic would probably work for that. I would clean the fiberglass thoroughly before installing tile and then let the tile sit for at least a few days before grouting....if I were to attempt this.....which I probably wouldn't. I would, however, try to sell the customer on replacing the pan with another fiberglass one (because it sounds like they dont want to spend money for a good tile shower.


NO Mastic or tiling over fiberglass pans, PERIOD, it needs to be replaced, boy oh boy.:no: :whistling


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

You may want to take a look at a product called Tavy Thin Skin. We've only used it once on a Formica countertop to tile over it. The stuff is suppose to allow you to tile over almost anything, including fiberglass. I'm not sure how it would work in an extreme moisture area like a shower pan though.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

gideond said:


> You may want to take a look at a product called Tavy Thin Skin. We've only used it once on a Formica countertop to tile over it. The stuff is suppose to allow you to tile over almost anything, including fiberglass. I'm not sure how it would work in an extreme moisture area like a shower pan though.


Forget that, won't work.:no:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

My biggest issue with the whole thing is simply the flex in all shower receptors. That flex barring all other issues is reason enough to stop right there and realize tile isn't an option.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

rayn41c said:


> I have a walk in shower that has a fiberglass pan which has several cracks in it. I was considering laying down a thin layer of mortar then applying a ceramic tile floor on top of that. Is this something that can be done successfully? What do I need to do to ensure the motar will adhere to the fiberglass? My main goal is to not have to rip out the existing fiberglass pan.


Sorry ,start ripping


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

In my experience, fiberglass stalls are barely installed. That's why they are there, cheap. I've seen them with 1,2, or 3 goobs of mortar under them, sounds like you have a one goober.

Tile? No way!


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

You need to tell that customer how much damage water can do getting under that pan. Replacing that pan is short money at this point. Compared to replacing sub floor or possible floor joists. Personally when it comes to a shower floor i think old school mud job is the way to go. Sames goes for hanging tile in a shower old school mud job on the walls. This way you can make them perfectly flat. But nobody really does that anymore. Except i have a friend who found old school tile guy to remodel his shower. He did old school mud job on walls then went with beautiful carrera marble on the walls. It is sharp. You have to install wire mesh on the walls to hold the mud. But like i said those walls with be TRUE BEFORE TILE.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Tavy was just a thought. We haven't used it enough to know all it can and can't do. Just what they "CLAIM" it can do.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

There are much better products to use as membranes than Tavy's thin skin, his spacers are fine though.:laughing:


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I went and found the box of Tavy we have at the store yesterday. Looks like construction paper to me. I had no idea it was that sort of product. I can't think what we would have used it for.


----------

